# Judge my diet



## Oregon1986

I need opinions on weather I'm eating too much or not enough and a
Any suggestions would be appreciated. I have lost 35 lbs on Atkins but took a break for a month so I'm ready to get back on it long term. Here's an example of what I planned out for tomorrow:
Breakfast: 4 sausage links,2 fried eggs in butter
Snack: string cheese
Lunch: turkey lunch meat wrapped around string cheese dipped in mustard
Dinner: chicken breast, green beans cooked with bacon and a green salad with ranch dressing


----------



## Solar Geek

Your dinner sounds a little low on fat. Breakfast is good, lunch is a little low on quantity. I would be hungry on that when I was on Atkins. Maybe a burger patty instead of the low fat chicken at dinner? 

Good luck. Love that diet but cannot do it now as Dh retired and he needs lots of carbs to keep his weight even at 135 lbs. Yes he lost weight when he got Lymes disease a few years ago and just cannot put that 10 lbs (he was 145) back on. 5'9" and really skinny.


----------



## Oregon1986

Solar Geek said:


> Your dinner sounds a little low on fat. Breakfast is good, lunch is a little low on quantity. I would be hungry on that when I was on Atkins. Maybe a burger patty instead of the low fat chicken at dinner?
> 
> Good luck. Love that diet but cannot do it now as Dh retired and he needs lots of carbs to keep his weight even at 135 lbs. Yes he lost weight when he got Lymes disease a few years ago and just cannot put that 10 lbs (he was 145) back on. 5'9" and really skinny.


Good idea adding a burger Patty instead of chicken. Has your husband tried those Carnation good start breakfast drinks? When I was a caregiver,we gave our residents those to help put weight on


----------



## MELQ

I've never done atkins ,so not sure what you can and cannot eat, but may need to add some vegetables to the lunch


----------



## mnn2501

MELQ said:


> I've never done atkins ,so not sure what you can and cannot eat, but may need to add some vegetables to the lunch


Atkins is a protein based, zero carb diet, so veggies can be a problem.


----------



## Skamp

Plenty of fat, maybe too much total. 

Good on protein

Mono, poly, and trans fats look ok

Saturated fat is high

Folic acid is extremely low

Cholesterol is extremely high

Sodium is extremely high

Carb I don’t have to comment

Copper is extremely low

Folate is extremely low

Iron is extremely low

Magnesium is extremely low

Manganese is extremely low

Niacin is just under

Pantothenic acid is extremely low

Phosphorous it at about half

Potassium is extremely low

Riboflavin is just under half

Selenium is close

Thiamin is extremely low

A is just under half

B-12 at 1/3

B-6 at half

C extremely low

Zinc extremely low

Calcium is half

Fiber is deplorable


----------



## MoonRiver

Eating that much saturated fat is a gamble. How do you feel after a couple months of eating a high saturated fat diet? If you felt great, why did you take a break? 

Many of the doctors that were recommending a high saturated fat diet are now cutting way back on saturated fat and adding more mono and poly-unsaturated fats, greens and fiber. They are also recommending more fish and seafood and less red meat. You can still get into ketosis while increasing greens and cruciferous vegetables and cutting back on saturated fats.


----------



## MoonRiver

mnn2501 said:


> Atkins is a protein based, zero carb diet, so veggies can be a problem.


It's not and never was zero carb.


----------



## Oregon1986

MoonRiver said:


> Eating that much saturated fat is a gamble. How do you feel after a couple months of eating a high saturated fat diet? If you felt great, why did you take a break?
> 
> Many of the doctors that were recommending a high saturated fat diet are now cutting way back on saturated fat and adding more mono and poly-unsaturated fats, greens and fiber. They are also recommending more fish and seafood and less red meat. You can still get into ketosis while increasing greens and cruciferous vegetables and cutting back on saturated fats.


I took a break because I had surgery and SO took over cooking for awhile. I feel great after the first week


----------



## Skamp

Beyond the saturated fat mentioned by me and @MoonRiver, the amount of processed food concerns me. I can imagine the ingredients. That’s where the sodium is from. 

I think I remember you saying you take a multivitamin months back but, does it cover you?

The lack of fiber might not seem like an issue, but the longer this goes the worse it gets.


----------



## Oregon1986

Skamp said:


> Beyond the saturated fat mentioned by me and @MoonRiver, the amount of processed food concerns me. I can imagine the ingredients. That’s where the sodium is from.
> 
> I think I remember you saying you take a multivitamin months back but, does it cover you?
> 
> The lack of fiber might not seem like an issue, but the longer this goes the worse it gets.


Yes I do take a multivitamin. The greens from salad arent enough fiber?you are right I need to cut down on the processed. Tonight I'm going to bake some chicken breasts as my main protein for next few days,instead of lunch meats


----------



## Oregon1986

Hardest part for me getting back into it is having to pee so much,lol. I've drank 90 ounces of water so far today


----------



## MichaelZ

I don't know about this diet. I am on a totally different diet that limits meat and includes 10+ servings of fruits and vegetables per day (usually about 15 servings). I have some chicken, fish, or pinto beans with rice for my protein most days. I fight to keep my weight up, eating snacks of yams, oatmeal, nuts, squash and other cooked foods in between meals. But I think my diet is by and large healthy - if we were meant to only eat meat I think our teeth would be less like a horses and more like a dogs.

Lack of fiber is no issue for me. I completely forgot where my laxatives are!


----------



## Skamp

Oregon1986 said:


> Yes I do take a multivitamin. The greens from salad arent enough fiber?you are right I need to cut down on the processed. Tonight I'm going to bake some chicken breasts as my main protein for next few days,instead of lunch meats


To the fiber, probably not unless you eat a five gallon bucket full(only a slight exaggeration). 

I’m glad to hear some change from processed, but man cannot live on bird alone. 

You’re short on so many things.


----------



## alida

First congratulations on the 35 lb loss AND successful surgery. 
I'm familiar with Atkin's, which I follow loosely on my Dr's suggestion. Are you starting with the two week induction of 20 net carbs or the newer version with 40 net carbs to start? I started with 25 net carbs a few years ago and increased from there. If I were starting today I'd start with 40, which gives a bit more flexibility at the beginning. I think there have been other "tweaks" to the plan too. 
I found it best for me to spread out the veggies a bit more. I'd probably scramble those 2 eggs with 1/4 cup diced pepper/onion/tomato mixed in and have a couple sausages. I'd wrap lettuce around the turkey and add some pepper strips in the roll for lunch. Dinner sounds fine. Green beans cooked with a bit of bacon sounds VERY good.

I tend to prefer a little more food at lunch, but I know that many people can't stand to eat something heavier mid day. Really though, it depends on what you find works best in your family.


----------



## Oregon1986

Skamp said:


> To the fiber, probably not unless you eat a five gallon bucket full(only a slight exaggeration).
> 
> I’m glad to hear some change from processed, but man cannot live on bird alone.
> 
> You’re short on so many things.


My body is definitely feeling it,lol. SO wants me to go grocery shopping tomorrow and buy bigger variety of meats and vegetables. When I lost the first chunk of weight, I ate a lot of burger patties with cheese, salads with meat and tons of green beans


----------



## Skamp

MichaelZ said:


> .........if we were meant to only eat meat I think our teeth would be less like a horses and more like a dogs............


We are not only meant to eat meat, we are omnivores and have the associated physiology to deal with it.


----------



## mnn2501

Being short on many things is the idea behind Atkins, its to cause Ketosis which burns a lot of fat.
As you near your goal, you start adding things back in to your diet.


----------



## Oregon1986

alida said:


> First congratulations on the 35 lb loss AND successful surgery.
> I'm familiar with Atkin's, which I follow loosely on my Dr's suggestion. Are you starting with the two week induction of 20 net carbs or the newer version with 40 net carbs to start? I started with 25 net carbs a few years ago and increased from there. If I were starting today I'd start with 40, which gives a bit more flexibility at the beginning. I think there have been other "tweaks" to the plan too.
> I found it best for me to spread out the veggies a bit more. I'd probably scramble those 2 eggs with 1/4 cup diced pepper/onion/tomato mixed in and have a couple sausages. I'd wrap lettuce around the turkey and add some pepper strips in the roll for lunch. Dinner sounds fine. Green beans cooked with a bit of bacon sounds VERY good.
> 
> I tend to prefer a little more food at lunch, but I know that many people can't stand to eat something heavier mid day. Really though, it depends on what you find works best in your family.


I started with 20 carbs and am actually trying to get down to ten. I like the idea of adding veggies to other meals


----------



## Skamp

mnn2501 said:


> Being short on many things is the idea behind Atkins, its to cause Ketosis which burns a lot of fat.
> As you near your goal, you start adding things back in to your diet.


And that is one of the most dangerous takeaways from these short sighted diets. 

Irrespective of anything else, explain to me the foundation for shorting yourself the water soluble vitamins? They need replenishing daily, with a few very short term interruptions.


----------



## Oregon1986

My goal is to loose 50 more pounds by June but this is not just a quick diet for me,it's a lifestyle change


----------



## Oregon1986

Skamp I understand your concerns for lack of vitamins,those will get added back in over time


----------



## Skamp

Oregon1986 said:


> Skamp I understand your concerns for lack of vitamins,those will get added back in over time


There are some vitamins that you should have daily, not tomorrow, not next week, not when the next “phase” comes. Some, the fat soluble, are stored in limited quantities. 

Sorry, but you ask in the title.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Oregon1986 said:


> Yes I do take a multivitamin. The greens from salad arent enough fiber?you are right I need to cut down on the processed. Tonight I'm going to bake some chicken breasts as my main protein for next few days,instead of lunch meats


No, not enough fiber. One good option for lots of fiber is Mission Carb Control tortillas. They have like...6 carb grams and tons of dietary fiber.


----------



## Oregon1986

Skamp said:


> There are some vitamins that you should have daily, not tomorrow, not next week, not when the next “phase” comes. Some, the fat soluble, are stored in limited quantities.
> 
> Sorry, but you ask in the title.


No need to be sorry,I wanted honest opinions


----------



## Oregon1986

Lisa in WA said:


> No, not enough fiber. One good option for lots of fiber is Mission Carb Control tortillas. They have like...6 carb grams and tons of dietary fiber.


Great idea,forgot about those


----------



## Skamp

Oregon1986 said:


> My goal is to loose 50 more pounds by June but this is not just a quick diet for me,it's a lifestyle change


That’s at the absolute upper limit of heathy. Cut that in half. Focus on nutrition with the extra energy.


----------



## Terri

To quote the legendary Austin Powers: "Oh, Behave"!

Seriously.

We were having a perfectly ordinary discussion about dietary needs, and suddenly the old HT standards of "neighborly advice" and "be nice" flies out the window. Please take personality conflicts someplace else: it is not fair to Oregon1986, who wishes to discuss her new diet.

I am going to re-open this thread on a trial basis. If the warring personalities do not try to hijack the thread then it will stay open.

Remember the old Homesteadingtoday standard of "Be nice". OK?


----------



## Terri

The main thing I like about fiber is, I can indulge myself a bit without worrying that I am trashing my diet. It feels GOOD! to grab a bell pepper from the fridge and not worry about the calories, or to snag a cucumber to eat with fat-free Italian dressing, or to have something cool and juicy to eat with a meal. When I am wanting to lose weight the extra fiber-rich foods simply make it easier, if only because I get to eat a little bit more.

I am a big believer about adding fiber to my diet when I am wanting to lose weight!


----------



## Lisa in WA

My point was, ( edited)* ...was that these tortillas are packed full of dietary fiber...far more than you can get from eating veggies on a low carb diet. Which is actually what Oregon1986 is following

Edited by Terri, 1-3-2018 at 11:47 to allow the argument to stop.


----------



## Oregon1986

Terri said:


> The main thing I like about fiber is, I can indulge myself a bit without worrying that I am trashing my diet. It feels GOOD! to grab a bell pepper from the fridge and not worry about the calories, or to snag a cucumber to eat with fat-free Italian dressing, or to have something cool and juicy to eat with a meal. When I am wanting to lose weight the extra fiber-rich foods simply make it easier, if only because I get to eat a little bit more.
> 
> I am a big believer about adding fiber to my diet when I am wanting to lose weight!


Fiber definitely does help. Dr recommend eating broccoli with my salads


----------



## Oregon1986

Breakfast this morning I had 3 sausage patties(from a pig we butchered) and two eggs fried in coconut oil. Lunch is going to be a small chicken breast with melted cheddar on it and steamed green beans


----------



## Skamp

Oregon1986 said:


> Fiber definitely does help. Dr recommend eating broccoli with my salads


I’m glad to hear your doctor recommends, and you have decided, to add fiber with whole food.


----------



## Oregon1986

Skamp said:


> I’m glad to hear your doctor recommends, and you have decided, to add fiber with whole food.


I really do try to eat as much whole foods as I can without slowing down weight loss. Before my son was born 3 years ago,I had lost 83 pounds in a year and a half eating the Paleo way. Literally lived on fruits,veggies, unprocessed meats,nuts and seeds


----------



## Skamp

Oregon1986 said:


> I really do try to eat as much whole foods as I can without slowing down weight loss..............


And with the Whole Foods come the macros and micros. 

I commend you on the weight loss, but be mindful of the things your body needs. Please do a little research into the water soluble vitamins, and make sure you are meeting those daily. Please?


----------



## Oregon1986

Skamp said:


> And with the Whole Foods come the macros and micros.
> 
> I commend you on the weight loss, but be mindful of the things your body needs. Please do a little research into the water soluble vitamins, and make sure you are meeting those daily. Please?


I will definitely look into them


----------



## Elffriend

I second the low carb, high fibre tortillas. They are pretty good. I also sometimes eat Scandinavian crispbread, which is mostly compacted oat or wheat bran. Each of those has 6 carbs, 4 of which are fibre. They make a great, crunchy base for tuna salad, chicken salad or cheese spread.

Do you like avocado? If so, add some to your salad or on a wrap you can make with the tortillas.

There's a lot you can do with cauliflower, too. I like it steamed and then pureed with some cream cheese and chives for a mashed potato substitute.

A handful of nuts every day, if you can stop yourself at just a handful, makes for a reasonably low carb snack.

I may have posted this link before, but it's one of my favorite low carb recipe sites. If I find myself stuck in a rut, eating the same things all the time, this site can inspire me:
http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html


----------



## Skamp

Elffriend said:


> ........the low carb, high fibre tortillas.......


The issue I have is that they are so over processed. 

A quarter slice of bread and a handful of sawdust? Plus, some salt and other preservatives. I think there is some trans fats hidden in there too. The fiber comes from processed cellulose. It’s devoid of nutrients. Cardboard for supper?


----------



## Elffriend

Skamp said:


> Cardboard for supper?


Cardboard wrapped around a tasty meat and veg. filling.  Are they ideal? No. But for someone like me, whose blood sugar surges with regular bread products, having these on hand for those times I really, really want a sandwich is a helpful dietary aid.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Elffriend said:


> I second the low carb, high fibre tortillas. They are pretty good. I also sometimes eat Scandinavian crispbread, which is mostly compacted oat or wheat bran. Each of those has 6 carbs, 4 of which are fibre. They make a great, crunchy base for tuna salad, chicken salad or cheese spread.
> 
> Do you like avocado? If so, add some to your salad or on a wrap you can make with the tortillas.
> 
> There's a lot you can do with cauliflower, too. I like it steamed and then pureed with some cream cheese and chives for a mashed potato substitute.
> 
> A handful of nuts every day, if you can stop yourself at just a handful, makes for a reasonably low carb snack.
> 
> I may have posted this link before, but it's one of my favorite low carb recipe sites. If I find myself stuck in a rut, eating the same things all the time, this site can inspire me:
> http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html


They make a nice breakfast burrito with scrambled eggs, cheese, salsa and avocado. Yum.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lisa in WA said:


> They make a nice breakfast burrito with scrambled eggs, cheese, salsa and avocado. Yum.


I'm going to have to pick some up next time I'm out.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to have to pick some up next time I'm out.


i think of them as a tasty fiber supplement. Beats Metamucil.


----------



## Skamp

Elffriend said:


> Cardboard wrapped around a tasty meat and veg. filling.  Are they ideal? No. But for someone like me, whose blood sugar surges with regular bread products, having these on hand for those times I really, really want a sandwich is a helpful dietary aid.



I’m glad modern chemistry helps your issue. 

Is that the norm?


----------



## Oregon1986

Elffriend said:


> I second the low carb, high fibre tortillas. They are pretty good. I also sometimes eat Scandinavian crispbread, which is mostly compacted oat or wheat bran. Each of those has 6 carbs, 4 of which are fibre. They make a great, crunchy base for tuna salad, chicken salad or cheese spread.
> 
> Do you like avocado? If so, add some to your salad or on a wrap you can make with the tortillas.
> 
> There's a lot you can do with cauliflower, too. I like it steamed and then pureed with some cream cheese and chives for a mashed potato substitute.
> 
> A handful of nuts every day, if you can stop yourself at just a handful, makes for a reasonably low carb snack.
> 
> I may have posted this link before, but it's one of my favorite low carb recipe sites. If I find myself stuck in a rut, eating the same things all the time, this site can inspire me:
> http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html


I love avacado, especially sliced over eggs


----------



## Lisa in WA

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to have to pick some up next time I'm out.


they are good with low carb chili too and making sandwich wraps.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lisa in WA said:


> they are good with low carb chili too and making sandwich wraps.


Do you know if they come in whole wheat or spinach?


----------



## Lisa in WA

mine are whole wheat. I've never seen spinach but they do come in a white flour.


----------



## Terri

Skamp said:


> I’m glad modern chemistry helps your issue.
> 
> Is that the norm?


Cellulose is chemistry? I was always under the impression they made it out of sawdust.

I should google that


----------



## Lisa in WA

Terri said:


> Cellulose is chemistry? I was always under the impression they made it out of sawdust.
> 
> I should google that


its in veggies too.


----------



## alida

Elffriend said:


> I second the low carb, high fibre tortillas. They are pretty good. I also sometimes eat Scandinavian crispbread, which is mostly compacted oat or wheat bran. Each of those has 6 carbs, 4 of which are fibre. They make a great, crunchy base for tuna salad, chicken salad or cheese spread.
> 
> Do you like avocado? If so, add some to your salad or on a wrap you can make with the tortillas.
> 
> There's a lot you can do with cauliflower, too. I like it steamed and then pureed with some cream cheese and chives for a mashed potato substitute.
> 
> A handful of nuts every day, if you can stop yourself at just a handful, makes for a reasonably low carb snack.
> 
> I may have posted this link before, but it's one of my favorite low carb recipe sites. If I find myself stuck in a rut, eating the same things all the time, this site can inspire me:
> http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html


thanks for the link Elffriend, I used to go there for inspiration, and now I'll refresh my brain.
I'm also a big fan of the Scandinavian crispbreads, cream cheese, smoked salmon and sliced cucumber and dill. yum.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

mnn2501 said:


> Atkins is a protein based, zero carb diet, so veggies can be a problem.


Actually, Atkins is NOT a zero carb diet. It is a moderate protein, low-carb, moderate fat diet as originally written by Dr. Atkins. He advocated a variety of fresh, low carb vegetables with sufficient fat to cause satiety. He started the induction phase at 20grams of carbs, which was increased gradually the closer one got to goal-weight.

In reply to the OP: I (personally) have a huge cup of tea with 2 tablespoons of heavy cream for breakfast, which keeps me hunger-free till my one meal at sometime late afternoon/early evening. Then I have a salad - usually with ranch dressing or olive oil and vinegar dressing, followed by a protein and a large helping of vegetables. I keep my carbs to under 20 grams per day. I cook everything from scratch. That said, I would forgo at least 2 of those sausage unless they are 100% meat (most have carby fillers added), I'd add an extra egg. I'd try to skip the snack and use those calories for a nice big salad with a variety of greens, a little red pepper and a protein: chicken, canned tuna, egg, cheese... Do you use olive oil and ACV or lemon as a dressing? The oil curbs the appetite. Dinner, I would have a small side salad along with the chicken or other protein and try to have as wide a variety of veggies as possible day to day.

Do I remember correctly that you are a type 2 diabetic? You might want to go to you tube and check out Dr. Jason Fung's videos. He is a Canadian nephrologist who takes a great interest in the stabilization of diabetes, as diabetics form a rather large proportion of his dialysis clientele. He advocates a low carb (<20g/day), high fat diet. He also advocates intermittent fasting, but that is by no means mandatory. Lol.


----------



## Oregon1986

Nsoitgoes said:


> Actually, Atkins is NOT a zero carb diet. It is a moderate protein, low-carb, moderate fat diet as originally written by Dr. Atkins. He advocated a variety of fresh, low carb vegetables with sufficient fat to cause satiety. He started the induction phase at 20grams of carbs, which was increased gradually the closer one got to goal-weight.
> 
> In reply to the OP: I (personally) have a huge cup of tea with 2 tablespoons of heavy cream for breakfast, which keeps me hunger-free till my one meal at sometime late afternoon/early evening. Then I have a salad - usually with ranch dressing or olive oil and vinegar dressing, followed by a protein and a large helping of vegetables. I keep my carbs to under 20 grams per day. I cook everything from scratch. That said, I would forgo at least 2 of those sausage unless they are 100% meat (most have carby fillers added), I'd add an extra egg. I'd try to skip the snack and use those calories for a nice big salad with a variety of greens, a little red pepper and a protein: chicken, canned tuna, egg, cheese... Do you use olive oil and ACV or lemon as a dressing? The oil curbs the appetite. Dinner, I would have a small side salad along with the chicken or other protein and try to have as wide a variety of veggies as possible day to day.
> 
> Do I remember correctly that you are a type 2 diabetic? You might want to go to you tube and check out Dr. Jason Fung's videos. He is a Canadian nephrologist who takes a great interest in the stabilization of diabetes, as diabetics form a rather large proportion of his dialysis clientele. He advocates a low carb (<20g/day), high fat diet. He also advocates intermittent fasting, but that is by no means mandatory. Lol.


I eat a lot of olive oil and acv on salads. I am not diabetic but come from a family full of them. Do you eat a lot of eggs?


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Bone broth for minerals and nutrients. Can squeeze some lemon or lime in water or on seafood, salads, etc. for the vitamins and such.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Oregon1986 said:


> I eat a lot of olive oil and acv on salads. I am not diabetic but come from a family full of them. Do you eat a lot of eggs?


Not a huge amount. It depends where I am. When I am at SO's place or if he is here, I will have a slice of bacon and an egg for breakfast to keep him company while he eats. Very occasionally I will have an omelette or a crustless quiche for dinner, but I generally eat four or so per week. I generally buy them from a lady a few blocks away, whose chickens free range, so they are delicious.


----------



## Oregon1986

Nsoitgoes said:


> Not a huge amount. It depends where I am. When I am at SO's place or if he is here, I will have a slice of bacon and an egg for breakfast to keep him company while he eats. Very occasionally I will have an omelette or a crustless quiche for dinner, but I generally eat four or so per week. I generally buy them from a lady a few blocks away, whose chickens free range, so they are delicious.


i been trying to eat more eggs and less cheese


----------



## Oregon1986

vicki in NW OH said:


> Bone broth for minerals and nutrients. Can squeeze some lemon or lime in water or on seafood, salads, etc. for the vitamins and such.


i love bone broth,actually just made turkey bone broth last week


----------



## Lisa in WA

It’s kind of funny...the whole “bone broth” thing. Hasn’t everyone been using bones to make broth for millennia?


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s kind of funny...the whole “bone broth” thing. Hasn’t everyone been using bones to make broth for millennia?


I am on FB groups and such where bone broth is a great mystery. It needs explaining and an exact recipe is wanted. Because of my folksy, rural upbringing, I didn't know the rest of society had never had "broth," just bouillon cubes or the stuff out of a can.


----------



## Oregon1986

vicki in NW OH said:


> I am on FB groups and such where bone broth is a great mystery. It needs explaining and an exact recipe is wanted. Because of my folksy, rural upbringing, I didn't know the rest of society had never had "broth," just bouillon cubes or the stuff out of a can.


until i moved in with SO, i had only had canned broth. HUGE difference,i'll never go back lol


----------



## Oregon1986

for anyone doing low carb,i found a great blog called Butter is not a carb. the lady has some great recipes


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Also look for Butter Bob's videos on YouTube. He is very down to earth.


----------



## Oregon1986

Nsoitgoes said:


> Also look for Butter Bob's videos on YouTube. He is very down to earth.


lol love the name


----------

